
Microsoft Preps Alternate JavaScript Engine for Node.js - nfriedly
http://thenewstack.io/microsoft-chakra-javascript-engine-node/
======
nfriedly
The one thing ChakraCore has going for it is support for the ARM Thumb-2
instruction set (16/32-bit hybrid with pretty good instruction density.) But I
suspect that V8 could support it without an unreasonable amount of effort.

